# Aging Elderberry Skeeter?



## SarahRides (Oct 16, 2011)

As I'm getting ready to bottle my Elderberry Skeeter, has anyone noticed any benefits of aging this? I know that the general consensus for plain skeeter was that it doesn't really need to be aged.......but I know plain elderberry is better aged........just wondering other people experiences! Thanks.


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 16, 2011)

I have some 2 yrs old and it's amazing!! Ice Cold!
It went through a "phase" where I didn't like it as much for a few months, then came back even better! I make it every year with my elderberries. They are such a pain to deal with (green slime) that I use them to death before dumping in the compost pile!

Debbie


----------



## Arne (Oct 17, 2011)

I was not completely happy with the elder pee. Time I got to the last bottles, tho, it was getting better. For some reason, I am not a great fan of the elderberry wine either. Still in the carboy, and seems to be getting a little bit better. I think the answer is elderberry just is not one of my favorite flavors. Arne.


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 18, 2011)

Do you drink your wine dry, semi or sweet? That could be the difference too. We add a little citric acid before bottling to balance it. Elderberry is high in tannin and low in acid. Mixed with raspberry is amazing!

Debbie


----------



## Arne (Oct 19, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> Do you drink your wine dry, semi or sweet? That could be the difference too. We add a little citric acid before bottling to balance it. Elderberry is high in tannin and low in acid. Mixed with raspberry is amazing!
> 
> Debbie



Going to be going to the brew store here in the next month or so. Mite have to pick up some citric acid and try it with a little of it in there. Had acid blend in there, but maybe not enough. Thanks for the tip. Arne.


----------



## SarahRides (Oct 19, 2011)

After reading about it on here, I did add some citric to a few of the wines! It did add a little more punch to them. I usually drink my wines pretty dry, Skeeter I usually sweeten, but not a lot. I'll probably save a few bottles out for drinking around the holidays and put the rest away to age for a while. I made this skeeter from a batch of elderberry wine that I have aging in a carboy now. It smells really good!


----------

